# I got it !!!!



## LadyRed (Nov 28, 2013)

Well here it is. Wanted to say thanks to Cajun for the reel work. And Steve at dizzy lizzy for building the rod...And especially pompano 67 for financing it all lol. Thank you sweetheart I love it !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great! Heck, I'd fish w/ it!!!!


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice and in your hubbies favorite color too! Did you get to use it today or did you guys stay home?


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Changed my mind. .i want it back


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

That's wicked!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks awesome


----------



## LadyRed (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, no Tom we went this morning but picked it up on the way home but i will be putting it to use in the morning,(hopefully) and Cajun NO you can't have it back it's mine! LOL :yes:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

[hillbilly hick voice] "You shur got a purty stick girl!" [/hillbilly hick voice]

Paddle faster, I hear banjos!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Definitely a keeper LR! The rod and the man...love you guys!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Very sweet rig ....good luck breakin it in on a smoker.....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You will be styling while snobbing cigars for sure.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

I gotta say.... I'm one lucky fella !!! Most wives want purses,dresses,shoes,ect... Mine wants fishing gear,tackle,new rifle scopes and ladder stands lol..Life is good...


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

thats a sweet combo!


----------



## LadyRed (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you honey, you sure know how to spoil a girl!


----------

